# Ford 276 Bidirectional Tractor???



## ppandr (Dec 16, 2004)

Anyone have any specs or history with a 1990 Ford 276 Bidirectional Tractor. I have always been interested in these and have found one local that is in fairly good condition for a 1990. I can not find any specifications anywhere on these as to hp, wgt, etc.


----------



## buckwheat_la (Oct 11, 2009)

have you tried ritchiespec.com


----------



## buckwheat_la (Oct 11, 2009)

these are made by newholland, you might try there too


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

ppandr;999954 said:


> Anyone have any specs or history with a 1990 Ford 276 Bidirectional Tractor. I have always been interested in these and have found one local that is in fairly good condition for a 1990. I can not find any specifications anywhere on these as to hp, wgt, etc.


http://www.tractordata.com/farm-tractors/001/3/3/1335-versatile-276.html


----------



## buckwheat_la (Oct 11, 2009)

cretebaby;1001330 said:


> http://www.tractordata.com/farm-tractors/001/3/3/1335-versatile-276.html


good site Crete, thanks for the link


----------



## ppandr (Dec 16, 2004)

Thank you as well.
The one I'm looking at has loader arms on one end and 3 pt with pto on the other.
10' pusher or blade and 8' blower....and no driving backwards.


----------

